# Restaurant Smells in Boston



## KJCP&H152 (Sep 10, 2011)

Lets talk restaurants. I have a scenario in Boston. I have three 4" mains in the restaurant. One line seriving the kitchen. One serving the basic bar and regular sinks inlcuding two expresso serving spots, the other common bathroom groups. The first "newer" two(as far as i know from the contracted installer) are serving the first two. I traced as much as I could of the common(meaning brathroom groups). The first complaint came from the bar concerning a sewage smell. I advised they pull the entire bar apart and clean everything as normal schedule requires every few months. The sewage smell continued there after. The smell continued into the womens room. Two WC's and a similar but stronger aroma. The men's room is adjacent with no issues on the same line. One CI flange needed to be replaces and one base on the WC's was cracked. I addressed both WC's first figuring the basic idea that neither were capable of holing a solid seal. Upon replacing and reparing the other I felt steam and a negative pressure of sewage smell. It just litteraly blows into my face. I have recentle sealed the WC's with rubber gaskets and the smell is still consistant. I feel the "positive pressure" of sewer gas and steam is making it's way to the WC's and poluting the water within. That is my theory. I have tested all drains at the bar for leaks, as well as using my gas detector and have been unable to locate the source. Most recently I have had to replace the foam gasket to the main grease trap due to sewage smell in the basement. This was irrelevant to the problem however I felt the negative pressure coming from that line on the inlet side. It is quite aggressive and non like I have ever encountered before. Any input on a simar situation like this would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

An Intro would greatly improve the quality of answers you receive... :yes:

Click Here and Read This

Then Click Here and Post an Intro

Easy Peasy then we'll all stop by and say Hi... Welcome...
And you'll then be a member in good standing...

Or, skip it and have your stones crushed with no mercy....:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

His post made my eyes hurt.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> His post made my eyes hurt.


But he spells well :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> His post made my eyes hurt.



Too much bourbon will cause that to happen. :yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ron said:


> Too much bourbon will cause that to happen. :yes:



But I've only had tee martoonies. I swear.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> But he spells well :laughing:


It would be helpful if he paused to take a breath every once in awhile.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> It would be helpful if he paused to take a breath every once in awhile.


And hit the space bar...


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy, all ya gotta do is install backwater valves at every fixture, remove all the VTRs and replace them with AAVs, and tell the customer they need to install bigger fart fans


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

sikxsevn said:


> Easy, all ya gotta do is install backwater valves at every fixture, remove all the VTRs and replace them with AAVs, and tell the customer they need to install bigger fart fans


They are not "fart fans", they are "fecal cloud circulators"! 


Besides, so long as he just keeps swapping out gaskets from every sanitary unit WITH ONE, he'll get to the bottom of it in no-time!

:laughing:

How bout that intro?!?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

U666A said:


> They are not "fart fans", they are "fecal cloud circulators"!


:jester:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

U666A said:


> They are not "fart fans", they are "fecal cloud circulators"!
> 
> 
> Besides, so long as he just keeps swapping out gaskets from every sanitary unit WITH ONE, he'll get to the bottom of it in no-time!
> ...


 



Fecal cloud events are hilarious....:laughing:

What you mean is 'fecal cloud evacuation devices'.....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

KJCP&H152 said:


> Lets talk restaurants. I have a scenario in Boston. I have three 4" mains in the restaurant. One line seriving the kitchen. One serving the basic bar and regular sinks inlcuding two expresso serving spots, the other common bathroom groups. The first "newer" two(as far as i know from the contracted installer) are serving the first two. I traced as much as I could of the common(meaning brathroom groups). The first complaint came from the bar concerning a sewage smell. I advised they pull the entire bar apart and clean everything as normal schedule requires every few months. The sewage smell continued there after. The smell continued into the womens room. Two WC's and a similar but stronger aroma. The men's room is adjacent with no issues on the same line. One CI flange needed to be replaces and one base on the WC's was cracked. I addressed both WC's first figuring the basic idea that neither were capable of holing a solid seal. Upon replacing and reparing the other I felt steam and a negative pressure of sewage smell. It just litteraly blows into my face. I have recentle sealed the WC's with rubber gaskets and the smell is still consistant. I feel the "positive pressure" of sewer gas and steam is making it's way to the WC's and poluting the water within. That is my theory. I have tested all drains at the bar for leaks, as well as using my gas detector and have been unable to locate the source. Most recently I have had to replace the foam gasket to the main grease trap due to sewage smell in the basement. This was irrelevant to the problem however I felt the negative pressure coming from that line on the inlet side. It is quite aggressive and non like I have ever encountered before. Any input on a simar situation like this would be GREATLY appreciated.


 




"It just literally blows into my face..." That's disgusting.... but funny at the same time....:laughing:

So? Did you solve the problem?


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey kj you might want to do a smoke test if possible, check to see if you have a broken vent in the ceiling. I had the same problem in a commerical kitchen and found a cracked san t in the ceiling. Fixed the problem no smell.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds like there has been several plumbers over time adding lines here and there. One of them may of hacked it and used a sturdor vent and it went bad.


----------



## ChantellWilson (Oct 14, 2011)

I love the nearby ethnic restaurants in Waltham (Moody St) and Arlington (Mass Ave). Thai, Indian, and Chinese food made by people who know what they are doing using their own family recipes always wow me. When I take home leftovers then my whole house smells the next day from reheating them and I can relive the dining experience. It shows why gateway cities like Boston are great living.


----------

